# Window Tinting - Recommendations



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

I am considering buying the film and doing it myself. Who's done it and how difficult is it to have it come out good. Also, I have seen a big price range on kits, what brand do you recommend? Should I stay away from inexpensive kits on ebay or are they okay? This will be my first car with window tint - appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

3m is what I had installed best out there and pre cut.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## samuelbjornestad (Feb 9, 2012)

Have a pro do it. I did 15% all the way around and for the cost of tint and the headache of doing it yourself, I came out at $180. Plus I have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

if ypu really want to do it yourself go on youtube and look up mighty car mods window tinting. they do an espiod on reovming and install window tint


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Id pay a little more and get someone to do it professionally. 3M is good, its not necessarily the best out there. Formula One Pinnacle and Huper Optik are about as good as youre going to get. It also depends on what you want to accomplish. Do you just want the windows darker, or do you want to keep the heat out? If you want to keep the heat out, you want to get some ceramic tint. If you just want the color, you can just get some dyed window film. 

If you still insist on doing it yourself, I would try tint zoom.com


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

what is ceramic tint? is it reflective at all ( illigal in ym state )


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

It's just black tint that's ceramic versus regular film. It's extremely heat reflective. Here's my Autumn Metallic Cruze with ceramic tint. And also my Silver Eco with the Formula One Pinnacle. The last pic is my windshield done in AirBlue 80



























Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> It also depends on what you want to accomplish. Do you just want the windows darker, or do you want to keep the heat out? If you want to keep the heat out, you want to get some ceramic tint. If you just want the color, you can just get some dyed window film.
> 
> If you still insist on doing it yourself, I would try tint zoom.com


Main objective is to keep the heat out of my black on black Cruze


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Best advice I can give you is that if you are going to do it yourself, buy the cheapest tint you can because you'll be tearing it off in no time.......especially the rear window.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

As a professional tinter of 11 years..... have a pro do it!!!!!!!

what type of film you should choose depends on what you want the film to do for you.

There are a ton of brands and different tiers in the brand and different shades in the brand. 

Get what you want not what your body tells you, simply because he doesnt tint 1000's of cars. 

If you want I can help you find you a good shop and pick out good film based on your budget and what you want the film to do for you


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

if heat is your top concern get an IR film since IR accounts for 70% of the heat not vlt. Do not be confused tser as it is Fluff.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> 3M is good, its not necessarily the best out there. Formula One Pinnacle and Huper Optik are about as good as youre going to get.


I would be happy to compare Crystalline against formula 1, huper, wicos, suntek xp or anything clarity and heat rejection has no comparison to crystalline. Most shops dont sell it because its expensive, hard to be a 3m dealer and next to imposible to find a quality tinter let alone a quality tinter that can install it. If you want to feel the difference my shop is in frederick md and I have a nice heat lamp comparison display bring samples if you want to compare I have a btu meter and would be happy to demonstrate to anyone that wants to check it out


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

For $600 more. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Get it done professionally. Most places have a lifetime guarantee that could come in handy. I only paid $180 for mine


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

crystalline at my shop is $450


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Is 250 to much for All windows plus a sun strip life time warranty? About to get mine done and thats the price plus tax. North Chicago.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> Is 250 to much for All windows plus a sun strip life time warranty? About to get mine done and thats the price plus tax. North Chicago.


I paid $200 for my 3m and it has a lifetime warranty but I also got a 25% off discount.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I paid $200 for my 3m and it has a lifetime warranty but I also got a 25% off discount.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



OKay should be good. I think ima gonna play safe and just do 35%. I WOULD HATE TO GET A TICKET AND HAVE TO TAKE IT OFF. Even though it will be darker than 35% because of factory tint.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> OKay should be good. I think ima gonna play safe and just do 35%. I WOULD HATE TO GET A TICKET AND HAVE TO TAKE IT OFF. Even though it will be darker than 35% because of factory tint.


Id do at least 30%

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I paid $400 for all windows and $200 for the windshield. And the heat rejection for F1 Pinnacle is amazing. Shop I went too had the heat lamp. It makes a huge difference. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> I paid $400 for all windows and $200 for the windshield. And the heat rejection for F1 Pinnacle is amazing. Shop I went too had the heat lamp. It makes a huge difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This what I recommend if you cant afford crystalline. Pay extra for a better tinter and pay extra for better film.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> Is 250 to much for All windows plus a sun strip life time warranty? About to get mine done and thats the price plus tax. North Chicago.


I can put a lifetime warranty on gila film that doesnt mean its worth $250, value depends on the tinter and window film.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm with hificruzer on this one completely. Price depends on the quality of tint and the installer. It should be machine cut for a perfect fit. Leaves the best edge on the roll downs too. Mine are flush with the top of the window before the window rolls over at the top. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

